# (I) Temperatura Máxima no mês de Julho de 2010



## AnDré (30 Jun 2010 às 00:10)

Qual a Temperatura Máxima registada no mês de Julho de 2010, numa estação oficial em Portugal Continental e Ilhas?


----------------------

Outras sondagens a decorrer:
(II) Precipitação máxima em Julho de 2010


----------



## miguel (30 Jun 2010 às 00:25)

43,0ºC a 43,9ºC já para a semana


----------



## Paulo H (30 Jun 2010 às 03:05)

44.0C a 44.9C, para a próxima semana na Amareleja.


----------



## MSantos (30 Jun 2010 às 09:07)

*42,0ºC a 42,9ºC*  Na Amareleja


----------



## vitamos (30 Jun 2010 às 09:38)

43 a 43,9ºC na Amareleja.


----------



## AnDré (30 Jun 2010 às 10:57)

Freemeteo a rebentar com a escala das votações! 







----------------------

O meu palpite vai para os 44ºC.
Votei em: 44,0ºC a 44,9ºC.


----------



## Snifa (30 Jun 2010 às 11:28)

Bons dias, 

pelos modelos ( em especial o GFS )de facto parece que a partir da próxima semana as temperaturas poderão subir bastante...

Aposto no intervalo:

43,0ºC a 43,9ºC no Alentejo!


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Jun 2010 às 11:34)

*44,0 a 44,9ºC*

Vamos ver se sim ou se estará *frio*...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Jun 2010 às 11:42)

Não sei porquê, mas estou a pender para...

42,0 ºC a 42,9 ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Jun 2010 às 11:47)

Voto superior ou igual a 46ºC. Já que o freemeteo arrebenta com a escala, eu também arrebento. Acho completamente impossível.


----------



## João Soares (30 Jun 2010 às 12:01)

Eu votei no intervalo: *42,0ºC a 42,9ºC*


----------



## AndréFrade (30 Jun 2010 às 12:21)

44,0ºC a 44,9ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (30 Jun 2010 às 12:58)

43ºC a 43.9ºC...
Amareleja power!!!!


----------



## David sf (30 Jun 2010 às 13:44)

42,0 a 42,9ºC, e para variar aposto no norte do país, não tem que ser sempre no Alentejo, e já na semana que vem.


----------



## Gilmet (30 Jun 2010 às 19:02)

O meu palpite dirigiu-se para o intervalo de temperaturas entre os *43,0ºC* e os *43,9ºC*, mas não me espanto se houver registos superiores.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (1 Jul 2010 às 11:44)

43,0ºC a 43,9ºC, visto que a partir deste fim-de-semana estão a dar muito calor...


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Jul 2010 às 14:27)

44,0ºC a 44,9ºC


----------



## Teles (1 Jul 2010 às 14:28)

45,0ºC a 45,9ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (1 Jul 2010 às 15:20)

O meu palpite vai para o intervalo de *44,0ºC a 44,9ºC*.


----------



## Mjhb (1 Jul 2010 às 15:41)

44ºC a 44,9ºC, algures no Alentejo ou mais provavelmente nos vales do Douro, que infelizmente não têm cobertura meteorológica.


----------



## tiaguh7 (4 Jul 2010 às 17:09)

40.8ºC em Coruche às 15h


----------



## Skizzo (4 Jul 2010 às 17:21)

Onde estás a ver isso? Só vejo as temperaturas às 14h


----------



## Vince (4 Jul 2010 às 20:59)

Da rede de estações do IM a mais quente foi Coruche, 40.8ºC, embora a máxima possa ter sido superior no intervalo horário.
Das estações SYNOP a mais quente foi Beja com 39.5ºC


*Estações SYNOP*









*Às 16h00 (15:00utc)*





Fonte IM: http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/observacoessuperficie/







*Às 17h00 (16:00utc)*





Fonte IM: http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/observacoessuperficie/





*Às 18h00 (17:00utc)*





Fonte IM: http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/observacoessuperficie/





*Às 19h00 (18:00utc)*





Fonte IM: http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/observacoessuperficie/



*Às 20h00 (19:00utc)*


----------



## Skizzo (4 Jul 2010 às 23:33)

Magnífico trabalho Vince!


----------



## AnDré (5 Jul 2010 às 10:11)

Boa Vince! 

No gráfico dos extremos diários, não se tem a percepção da máxima exacta em Coruche, mas não parece haver dúvidas que tenha chegado à casa dos 41ºC.


----------



## tiaguh7 (5 Jul 2010 às 15:18)

já 42.1ºC em CORUCHE ás 13h


----------



## tiaguh7 (5 Jul 2010 às 17:22)

42.5ºC ás 15h novamente em Coruche


----------



## MSantos (5 Jul 2010 às 17:35)

tiaguh7 disse:


> 42.5ºC ás 15h novamente em Coruche




Essa temperatura não é referente às 15h, é referente às 16h

*15h UTC = 16h actuais*


----------



## tiaguh7 (5 Jul 2010 às 17:55)

MSantos disse:


> Essa temperatura não é referente às 15h, é referente às 16h
> 
> *15h UTC = 16h actuais*



ah... ok, obrigado, bem me parecia


----------



## Vince (5 Jul 2010 às 22:10)

A maior máxima nacional de hoje terá sido de 42.5ºC em Coruche, ou mais qualquer coisa visto o valor ser da hora certa.


*
Coruche*





Fonte: http://www.meteo.pt/opencms/pt/otempo/observacoessuperficie/




*Estações SYNOP*

Outras máximas do dia:





Fonte: http://www.ogimet.com/




*Estações IM 13h00 (12:00z)*





Fonte: IM http://www.meteo.pt/opencms/pt/otempo/observacoessuperficie/


*Estações IM 14h00 (13:00z)*





Fonte: IM http://www.meteo.pt/opencms/pt/otempo/observacoessuperficie/


*Estações IM 15h00 (14:00z)*





Fonte: IM http://www.meteo.pt/opencms/pt/otempo/observacoessuperficie/


*Estações IM 16h00 (15:00z)*





Fonte: IM http://www.meteo.pt/opencms/pt/otempo/observacoessuperficie/


*Estações IM 17h00 (16:00z)*





Fonte: IM http://www.meteo.pt/opencms/pt/otempo/observacoessuperficie/


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Jul 2010 às 22:46)

Vince disse:


> Fonte: http://www.ogimet.com/



Lisboa tem uma enorme capacidade para estar em linha com as principais cidades alentejanas nestas situações. Apesar de a região de Lisboa ser, por si só, tendencialmente quente, é notável como ultrapassa facilmente, nas máximas, cidades como Castelo Branco ou Portalegre nestes episódios.


----------



## Skizzo (6 Jul 2010 às 03:02)

Ontem, a temperatura máxima registada na rede de estações do Instituto de Meteorologia (IM) foi de 43 graus em Coruche, às 15.30 horas, seguida de 42,5 em Alcácer do Sal, às 15.10 horas, e de 41,9 em Alvega (Abrantes) e na Amareleja (Moura), conhecida como a terra mais quente de Portugal.

Santarém, para onde o IM tinha previsto a temperatura mais alta do país (42 graus), ficou a apenas seis décimas da máxima prevista: 41,4 graus às 14,10 horas. 

in JN.


----------



## tiaguh7 (6 Jul 2010 às 03:26)

Skizzo disse:


> Ontem, a temperatura máxima registada na rede de estações do Instituto de Meteorologia (IM) foi de 43 graus em Coruche, às 15.30 horas, seguida de 42,5 em Alcácer do Sal, às 15.10 horas, e de 41,9 em Alvega (Abrantes) e na Amareleja (Moura), conhecida como a terra mais quente de Portugal.
> 
> Santarém, para onde o IM tinha previsto a temperatura mais alta do país (42 graus), ficou a apenas seis décimas da máxima prevista: 41,4 graus às 14,10 horas.
> 
> in JN.



boa informação


----------



## Vince (26 Jul 2010 às 21:18)

Hoje é difícil de saber qual terá sido aproximadamente a máxima, pois Coruche e Amareleja não reportaram permanentemente no site do IM

Das EMA's disponíveis terá sido Alcácer com 41.9ºC, mas a máxima pode ter andado na casa dos 42.x ºC dado que só temos o valor horário desta estação. De qualquer forma penso que tenha sido mesmo Alcácer a mais quente, talvez seguido de Coruche. Pode ser que  entretanto o IM divulgue uma nota informativa.

*As synop:
*







*A rede do IM: *


*15z*





*16z*





*17z*


----------



## Skizzo (26 Jul 2010 às 22:03)

Bom trabalho. Veremos se os 43ºC serão ultrapassados ou não


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Jul 2010 às 02:06)

> *ALCÁCER DO SAL FOI A LOCALIDADE MAIS QUENTE*
> 
> O dia de ontem foi o mais quente do ano, com os termómetros a atingirem valores acima dos 40 graus centígrados.
> 
> De acordo com dados do Instituto de Meteorologia, a temperatura mais alta foi verificada na estação meteorológica localizada em *Alcácer do Sal: 42,6 graus centígrados*. Em Lisboa, os valores estiveram muito próximos da previsão de 40 graus, com a temperatura máxima na capital do País a fixar--se durante o dia de ontem nos 39,9.



CM


----------



## João Soares (27 Jul 2010 às 13:34)

*Temperaturas máximas registadas em Portugal continental*



> A influência de uma corrente de Leste que transporta na sua circulação uma massa de ar quente e seco, reflectiu-se nos valores de temperatura máxima observados ontem, dia 26 de Julho, em praticamente todo o território continental.
> 
> Assim, foram registados, na rede de estações do IM, os seguintes valores de temperatura máxima: Viana do Castelo com 34,4ºC, Bragança com 32,8ºC, Vila Real com 34,5ºC, Porto com 37,4ºC, Coimbra com 38,3ºC, Portalegre com 36,3ºC, Lisboa/Gago Coutinho com 39,ºC, Évora com 39,6ºC, Beja com com 40,1ºC, Faro com 29,1ºC, Viseu com 33,3ºC, Santarém com 40,9ºC, Setúbal com 41,2ºC e Braga com 36,1ºC.



Fonte: IM


----------



## Vince (27 Jul 2010 às 17:38)

João Soares disse:


> *Temperaturas máximas registadas em Portugal continental*
> Fonte: IM




Qual é o interesse de divulgar uma nota relativa às máximas de ontem que omite a máxima mais alta, supostamente 42,6ºC em Alcácer ?  O país não se resume a capitais de distrito. Há coisas no IM, geralmente coisas tão simples, que eu não consigo compreender por muito que me esforce.


----------



## AnDré (27 Jul 2010 às 17:59)

João Soares disse:


> *Temperaturas máximas registadas em Portugal continental*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Foi entretanto corrigido para 39,5ºC



> Assim, foram registados, na rede de estações do IM, os seguintes valores de temperatura máxima: Viana do Castelo com 34,4ºC, Bragança com 32,8ºC, Vila Real com 34,5ºC, Porto com 37,4ºC, Coimbra com 38,3ºC, Portalegre com 36,3ºC, *Lisboa/Gago Coutinho com 39,5ºC,* Évora com 39,6ºC, Beja com com 40,1ºC, Faro com 29,1ºC, Viseu com 33,3ºC, Santarém com 40,9ºC, Setúbal com 41,2ºC e Braga com 36,1ºC.


----------



## rcjla (27 Jul 2010 às 19:00)

Vince disse:


> Qual é o interesse de divulgar uma nota relativa às máximas de ontem que omite a máxima mais alta, supostamente 42,6ºC em Alcácer ?  O país não se resume a capitais de distrito. Há coisas no IM, geralmente coisas tão simples, que eu não consigo compreender por muito que me esforce.



Pois é,porque é que eles não revelam normais para outras estações sem ser as de capitais de distrito,por exemplo.


----------



## Paulo H (27 Jul 2010 às 19:23)

Pois.. Corrigiram a temperatura de máxima de Lisboa, mas nem sequer indicaram na lista de capitais de distrito Castelo Branco! Penso que além destes registos, deviam indicar a localidade com maior e menor temperaturas máximas.


----------



## AnDré (27 Jul 2010 às 22:04)

Foi mais um dia em que as EMAs de Coruche e Amareleja não reportaram dados. A elas juntaram-se também outras EMAs, tais como Setúbal e Mértola. 

Na cidade do Porto, e dado o calor que esteve no litoral norte, seria interessante acompanhar as temperaturas na Serra do Pilar, mas essa estação esteve também em baixo.

Nas observações horárias, o valor mais alto registado hoje foi de *41,3ºC* em Tomar e Alvega. Esta última registou 41,1ºC às 15h, 41,3ºC às 16h e 41,1ºC às 17h UTC.


*14h UTC*








*15h UTC*








*16h UTC*








De destacar ainda os 38,8ºC registados em Aveiro às 13h UTC, os 41,2ºC em Anadia às 14h UTC e os 40,2ºC em Monção (Valinha) às 15h UTC.

Quanto às synops, e até às 18h de hoje, e no que diz respeito à temperatura máxima, Évora e Beja lideraram com uma máxima de 39,4ºC.

No Porto a máxima foi de 37,5ºC, ficando este valor a 0,6ºC do recorde de temperatura atingido a 6 de Agosto de 2003. Ainda assim, a mínima de 25,7ºC era, até às 18h, o valor da temperatura mínima mais alto que havia sido registado em P.Rubras (em funcionamento desde 1949).



Dados das synops, por ordem decrescente das *T.máximas*:








Dados das synops, por ordem decrescente das *T.mínimas*:


----------



## Vince (28 Jul 2010 às 21:16)

O balanço (possível) do dia. O destaque vai para a larga distribuição geográfica de temperaturas em torno dos 40ºC, distribuição essa também visível na liderança horária durante a tarde a ser repartida pelo norte (Mirandela 40,9ºc/16z), centro (Alvega 41,1ºC/14z) e sul (Amareleja 41,3ºC/15z). Também destacado a descida de zonas litorais, em Lisboa por exemplo o geofísico ficou-se pelos 32,8ºC e Gago Coutinho pelos 34,3ºC. A norte Pedras Rubras não passou dos 33ºC.

Quanto ao máximo do mês, aparentemente os 43ºc de Coruche a 5 de Julho continuam por bater. Se não estou em erro, o mais próximo são os 42,6ºC de Alcácer de há dois dias atrás, a 26 de Julho.

Se assim for, ou seja, se por acaso hoje não houve uma temperatura superior fora das horas certas ou blackouts de dados do IM, penso eu de que nos próximos 3 dias , os últimos de Julho, será difícil bater estes 43ºC. Mas não impossível obviamente. Amanhã ainda há hipóteses. Veremos.



*Synop*







*IM 14z*






*IM 15z*






*IM 16z*


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Jul 2010 às 21:37)

Resumo espectacular Vince.

Engraçado, que temos uma estação do sul do centro e do norte.


----------



## Vince (28 Jul 2010 às 21:41)

Mário Barros disse:


> Engraçado, que temos uma estação do sul do centro e do norte.



Sim, sinal de que o calor abrange todo o território . Basicamente todo o interior esteve em redor dos 40º, excluindo uma muito pequena faixa litoral quer na costa ocidental quer na sul, e as estações do interior com alguma altitude. Estações de baixa altitude como Mirandela (250m) ou mesmo Monção (80m) já bastante próxima do litoral esturricam bem nestes dias.


----------



## tiaguh7 (28 Jul 2010 às 22:21)

Vince disse:


> Sim, sinal de que o calor abrange todo o território . Basicamente todo o interior esteve em redor dos 40º, excluindo uma muito pequena faixa litoral quer na costa ocidental quer na sul, e as estações do interior com alguma altitude. Estações de baixa altitude como Mirandela (250m) ou mesmo Monção (80m) já bastante próxima do litoral esturricam bem nestes dias.



esturricam mesmo. hoje aproveitei para ir dar umas braçadas ao rio e só vos digo que a água em algumas zonas parecia saída de termas.


----------



## Lousano (28 Jul 2010 às 22:26)

tiaguh7 disse:


> esturricam mesmo. hoje aproveitei para ir dar umas braçadas ao rio e só vos digo que a água em algumas zonas parecia saída de termas.



Vem dar umas braçadas aqui na piscina natural da Lousã, e depois falamos de temperatura de água em relação à temperatura ambiente.


----------



## tiaguh7 (28 Jul 2010 às 22:29)

Lousano disse:


> Vem dar umas braçadas aqui na piscina natural da Lousã, e depois falamos de temperatura de água em relação à temperatura ambiente.



pois, isso já não sei mas que hoje a água do rio Tua estava quentinha, isso estava


----------



## João Soares (29 Jul 2010 às 18:30)

*Onda de Calor em Julho*



> A região de Alcácer do Sal esteve sob a influência de uma onda de calor entre os dias 23 e 28 de Julho. De acordo com os registos existentes, as regiões de Portalegre, Alvega, Benavila, Amareleja, Évora, Lisboa, Montijo, Braga, Monção e Nelas, encontram-se em onda de calor desde o dia 24 .
> 
> No período de 25 a 29 de Julho, foram registados valores da temperatura máxima que se aproximaram bastante dos valores extremos deste mês. Nos dias 26, 27 e 28 foram inclusivamente ultrapassados os valores extremos nas estações de Alcobaça (38.8ºC no dia 26), Braga (39.4ºC no dia 28), Anadia (42.2ºC no dia 28), Ansião (40.0ºC no dia 28), Cabril (38.8ºC no dia 29) , Guarda (35.1ºC no dia 29) e Sabugal (37.3ºC no dia 29).
> 
> Apesar de se prever uma pequena descida dos valores da temperatura para o dia de amanhã, é possível que a onda de calor ainda se mantenha em algumas destas regiões.



Fonte: IM


----------



## João Soares (29 Jul 2010 às 18:50)

Registo das estações do IM com T > 37.5ºC

Às *14 UTC (15h)*:

40.3ºC Alvega
39.3ºC Amareleja
39.3ºC Portel
39.3ºC Elvas
39.0ºC Avis
39.0ºC Zebreira
38.8ºC Estremoz
38.8ºC Évora
38.3ºC Castelo Branco
38.0ºC Tomar (Valdonas)
38.0ºC Castro Verde
38.0ºC Proença-a-Nova
37.9ºC Mertóla
37.8ºC Coruche
37.5ºC Beja








Às *15h UTC (16h)*:

40.1ºC Elvas
39.9ºC Amareleja
39.8ºC Alvega
39.6ºC Portel
39.6ºC Avis
39.3ºC Évora
39.1ºC Castro Verde
38.9ºC Zebreira
38.8ºC Castelo Branco
38.5ºC Mertóla
38.5ºC Mirandela
38.4ºC Estremoz
38.2ºC Alcoutim
37.8ºC Covilhã








Às *16h UTC (17h)*:

40.3ºC Amareleja
39.7ºC Elvas
39.1ºC Portel
39.1ºC Alvega
39.1ºC Zebreira
39.0ºC Avis
39.0ºC Évora
38.9ºC Mertóla
38.8ºC Estremoz
38.7ºC Mirandela
38.2ºC Alcoutim
37.8ºC Coruche
37.7ºC Beja
37.5ºC Castro Verde








Às *17h UTC (18h)*:

40.3ºC Amareleja


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Jul 2010 às 00:05)

14z (15h)







15z (16h)







16z (17h)







17z (18h)










SYNOP


Evora / C. Coord 	39.8 °C
Castelo Branco 	39.5 °C
Beja 	38.4 °C
Beja / B. Aerea 	38.0 °C
Portalegre 	37.6 °C
Lisboa / Geof 	36.5 °C
Montijo 	36.4 °C
Lisboa / Gago Coutinho 	36.2 °C
Vila Real 	35.9 °C
Viseu 	35.1 °C
Braganca 	34.0 °C
Coimbra / Cernache 	32.5 °C
Faro / Aeroporto 	30.9 °C
Porto / Pedras Rubras 	29.2 °C
Viana Do Castelo-Chafe 	28.9 °C
Penhas Douradas 	28.6 °C
Cabo Carvoeiro 	28.5 °C
Sagres 	28.3 °C
Monte Real 	27.6 °C
Funchal / S. Catarina 	26.8 °C
Horta Acores 	26.8 °C
Ponta Delgada / Nordela Acores 	26.1 °C
Flores Acores 	25.9 °C
Ovar / Maceda 	25.8 °C
Sines / Montes Chaos 	25.8 °C
Porto Santo 	25.7 °C
Funchal 	25.5 °C
Lajes Acores 	25.0 °C
Horta / Castelo Branco Acores 	24.9 °C
Angra Do Heroismo Acores 	24.8 °C
Santa Maria Acores 	22.8 °C
Cabo Carvoeiro/Farol 	21.5 °C


----------



## David sf (1 Ago 2010 às 18:18)

Contas feitas em cima do joelho com o auxílio daqueles gráficos manhosos do IM:

Média das máximas em Julho 2010:

Bragança - 31,7ºC (+3,2ºC que a normal)
Porto - 26,7ºc (+2,3ºC)
Lisboa - 31,0ºC (+3,5ºC)
Beja - 35,6ºC (+2,8ºC), superior em 0,1ºC à de Agosto 2003
Faro - 30,7ºC (+1,7ºC)

Nos últimos tempos tenho andado a calcular por alto as novas normais (para Beja) que entrarão em vigor para o ano que vem (1981-2010), e notei que a normal da temperatura máxima de Junho e Julho irá aumentar consideravelmente (cerca de 1ºC para Junho e 0,5ºC para Julho). Isto reflecte uma nova tendência para o Verão, uma vez que é provável que a normal de Junho ultrapasse a de Setembro que se deverá manter inalterada. A de Agosto subirá ligeiramente (0,2 ou 0,3ºC). A partir do ano que vem vai ser mais complicado entrar em onda de calor.

Quanto à precipitação, vai descer ligeiramente nos meses de Inverno (cerca de 5-10%), manter-se-á estável  no Verão, e aumentará muito em Setembro (de cerca de 25 mm para cerca de 33mm). Estes cálculos foram feitos com os dados do tutiempo.net, com algumas falhas nos registos, pelo que não são totalmente fiáveis mas sim indicativos.


----------



## Vince (1 Ago 2010 às 18:33)

Já estão definidos os vencedores desta sondagem, a temperatura mais alta do mês foram os 43ºC em Coruche no dia 5 de Julho. O intervalo vencedor até foi a opção mais votada, o que é sempre bom.

Parabéns ao
Chasing Thunder, dahon, Gilmet, miguel, mr. phillip, Roque, Skizzo, Snifa, stormy, tiaguh7, vitamos

E parabéns também ao honroso 2º lugar dos que falharam apenas por uma décima


----------



## Chasing Thunder (1 Ago 2010 às 19:02)

Vince disse:


> Já estão definidos os vencedores desta sondagem, a temperatura mais alta do mês foram os 43ºC em Coruche no dia 5 de Julho. O intervalo vencedor até foi a opção mais votada, o que é sempre bom.
> 
> Parabéns ao
> Chasing Thunder, dahon, Gilmet, miguel, mr. phillip, Roque, Skizzo, Snifa, stormy, tiaguh7, vitamos
> ...



Finalmente acertei


----------



## MSantos (1 Ago 2010 às 22:19)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Finalmente acertei



Eu falhei por uma décima

Já ganhei algumas vezes, mas não foram muitas


----------

